# Haunt Opportunity



## phantasmatronic (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi everybody, not sure if this would be the right place to post this, but I am looking for partners and investors for a for-profit haunt in northeast Florida (Jacksonville Area) for the 2008 haunt season. This is the second such event I've worked on and it turned out pretty good. The haunt is constructed outdoors (in a parking lot) using portable shipping containers with haunt appurtenances mounted on pods (portable pallet-based mini scenes of sorts). the event will operate nightly the last two weekends of October (friday and saturday) and Halloween and Nov. 1. Contact me if interested or reply to this post.


----------

